# Ju-87 D



## Maxrobot1 (Nov 26, 2021)

I have seen what I think is a clear panel or window on the top of the fuselage aft of the rear gunners position in some images of Ju-87 D and G Stukas. None of the models I have built had such a feature. Am I missing something?


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2021)

Yes you are right. There was a round "window" made of the prespex ( plexiglass) that was the top cover of the PRE-4 goniometric antenna compartment working with the radio direction finder Pfeil G V/VI. The glass should be clear but it looks like it could be overpainted with the camo colours often. This can be the reason that not always the "window" can be noticed. Also the slided back rear cockpit hood hid the "window" as well.

Pfeil G VI






the source: Ju 87 Stuka Equipment Question

Pfeil G IV




the source: Quick Ju-87 question: What is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Nov 26, 2021)

I learn something new every day!


----------



## Maxrobot1 (Nov 26, 2021)

Thanks! So there was something,but not as a window for the crew!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2021)

Yep ... not the window for the crew ..




















the pic source: the net ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2021)

Yep, the direction-finder "window" was not really obvious unless someone was actually looking for it.

Here's a good view of it on a Stuka in flight (also seen on the one at the bottom of the photo if you zoom in) and also of note: all their spats have been removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 27, 2021)

Fantastic view!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 27, 2021)

Honestly never noticed that before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## edgardo gil (Sep 12, 2022)

http://www.quickboost.net/Obrazky/72327.jpg



This is the direction finder of the Stukas D, the Peilgerät V in 1/72 from Quickboost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 12, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Honestly never noticed that before.


I know why. In the book _"Technical Drawings of Aircraft of World War II"_ (I'm sure you have it - you have all the good ones!) the _Peilgeraet_ is obscured by the book gutter. 
So you could never see it there.
Here's the full drawing:




Cheers!


----------

